# Zensur



## iNSANE! (25. März 2008)

Schoen dass mal wieder ein Thread einfach so ohne Kommentar wegzensiert wurde.
Wo sind wir? In China?
Gut dass ich auf diese Leute nicht angewiesen bin.  

Gerne darf dann auch dieser Thread geloescht werden.


----------



## wookie (25. März 2008)

jetzt würde mich schon interessieren um was es ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (25. März 2008)

na sein verkaufe fred, oder?


----------



## xMARTINx (25. März 2008)

das man darf man aber auch nicht,dafür gibts ja den bikemarkt


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2008)

Ebene, Verkaufsthread werden gelöscht, die gehören in den Bikemarkt.

=CLOSED=

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

